# Brotherhood of the legendary REO



## PeterHarris (11/9/14)

Hey guys

i just think we should have a thread dedicated to this one specific REO.
we can post some pics of all the looks it had.

if im not mistaken here are the owners in order:
@Cape vaping supplies 
@The Golf 
@peter harris
@Cape vaping supplies (again)
@MurderDoll 
@huffnpuff 

my story:
when i got this REO, she was a black wrinkle with some fair wear on her. (GRAND) (no LP or SL)
in her time with me she had undergone 2 paint jobs, but mainly because i messed up the 1st.
the final look was a raw aluminium, with a polished door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (11/9/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (11/9/14)

This was her brand new




When I got her back from harris




Here she is a woodville




Here she is by the first cape vapemeet owned then by thegolf. 1st one on the right with carbon door





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (12/9/14)

Wow, the words chameleon or loslyf comes to mind. I'll post some picks this weekend of how she looks as received , currently she's a LP and naked...again, except when she's wearing a little black number and all breezy in the back from initial SL milling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/9/14)

Received her while she was in wood dip. 







Then milled her to a LP and did the slotting at the rear to open her up for SL style. 

Didn't want to do a complete SL as I wanted to keep it a unique look. 






Then my journey ended with her and it was time for her to have a new love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

thats alot of changes.... quite the history to that little reo


----------



## Silver (12/9/14)

This thread is absolutely amazing
Thanks for starting it @PeterHarris 

Wow, I cannot believe how many owners and finishes this Reo has had.
Remarkable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/9/14)

The new owner should baptize this Reo as TRANSFORMER

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## The Golf (25/9/14)

Having read this i kimda feel bad. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for her. She my first love and i let her go for a younger lower profile model. Im such a guy  sorry babes.

Remember its not you its me. I needed to grow up and settle down before i truely appreciated you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ConradS (25/9/14)

Wow. an amazing life she has had already - but this speaks of the durability and simplicity of the design. She reminds me of the Reno Racers like Rare Bear that started life as converted WWII fighters and changed many owners and paint schemes over the decades. 

Read more here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rare_Bear


----------



## Gizmo (25/9/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Received her while she was in wood dip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nicely done dude!


----------



## huffnpuff (25/1/15)

Still going strong! This is my 24/7 ADV workhorse.

Chillin here after a long hot outdoor spell this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Just goes to show how tuff these Reo's are.


----------

